# Chilly Northumberland



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Fine for you in NZ, probably having a BBQ with the weather here
in the UK we need to be sat on one.

Here is our Landseer Newfoundland - Hagrid 17 months old taken
today by the Wreigh Burn Bridge where we live.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Fine for you in NZ, probably having a BBQ with the weather here
> in the UK we need to be sat on one.
> 
> Here is our Landseer Newfoundland - Hagrid 17 months old taken
> today by the Wreigh Burn Bridge where we live.


I WANT YOUR DOG!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!

Snow...yeah, looks so pretty, and then you remember that the UK and snow do NOT mix well together (look at the reports coming out of airtravel chaos). We love it for an hour, and then just get annoyed with the inconvenience!!

Stay warm on that bbq!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jenswaters said:


> I WANT YOUR DOG!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> Snow...yeah, looks so pretty, and then you remember that the UK and snow do NOT mix well together (look at the reports coming out of airtravel chaos). We love it for an hour, and then just get annoyed with the inconvenience!!
> 
> Stay warm on that bbq!


Isn't he superb? And at 17 months I expect he has a bit of growing to do too. 

Beautiful photo too.

We're worried about the UK snow at the moment because my Sons partner flies out on Christmas Day (the only flight we could get for her!) The thought of Christmas day spent in Heathrow Airport - Yuk!

The kids are at Mount Maunganui at New Year, camping, Jen - we'll be thinking of you in your white bikini with pink carnation surrounded by all those New Year revellers!!


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> Jen - we'll be thinking of you in your white bikini with pink carnation surrounded by all those New Year revellers!!


Oh my days!!!!!! The thought of such a hideous thing turns my stomach!!!! Nah, no fuss for us (and bagged "rockstar" parking at Mt Maunganui Surf Rescue Centre at the foot of The Mount...friends in high places etc!!!!)

Have a great Christmas. Fingers crossed for the future daughter-in-law (?!)


----------



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry you're so cold over there in the UK - but, Wow that snow reminds me of when I was a kid, living in the north of England and we'd open the front door and the snow would fall in! 

The last year we we're in the UK, a few months before we moved, it snowed and we took pictures, so glad we did. 

Take care over there! be careful on the roads and keep warm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

Looked out this morning and saw another couple of inches of snow plus
2 Dumpy bags of logs, well at least we have some wood for the fire. Need
a soak in the bath after wheel barrowing it around to the wood shed.

The car is not moving - a real ale and some red wine by the roaring fire.


----------



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

hi higgy in total how long has it taken from start to getting an officer
have a great time in nz maybe see you when we get to auckland


----------

